# Excel sehr langsam bei Graphen mit festem Min/Max an den Achsen!?



## HAL (1. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit Excel:

Ich habe einige recht komplexe Graphen in einer Arbeitsmappe mit vielen tausend Werten, Berechungen usw.

Wenn ich die Graphen in der Arbeitsmappe so konfiguriere, dass die Länge der Achsen (also der höchste und niedrigste and den Achsen angezeigte Wert) automatisch anhand der im Graphen vorhandenen Werte bestimmt wird, ist die Performance absolut perfekt, trotz vieler komplexer Graphen die auf tausenden von Werten beruhen. So erwarte ich das auch von nem Intel Centrino Core 2 Duo mit 2,33 GHz und 2GB Ram.

Wenn ich allerdings auch nur bei einem dieser Graphen eine Achse manuell einstelle, also z.B. dass sie auf jeden Fall bis 250 geht obwohl es für die Daten auch reichen würde, wenn die Achse nur bis 200 geht, dann bricht die Performance für diesen Graphen und das zugehörige Blatt drastisch ein. Es dauert dann so 30s, einen Graphen zu markieren (!!), also wenn man einfach mit der Maus draufklickt.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegen könnte und wie ich das Problem beheben kann...Es wird ja wohl nicht so viel Rechenleistung erfordern, eine Achse ein bisschen länger darzustellen!

(edit: Ich benutze Office 2007)

Danke,
HAL


----------



## Comet_SL9 (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem; verschärft langsam ist Excel 2007 speziell bei fixen Min/Max-Werten und logarithmischer Skalierung. Da dauert es bei 2000 Datenpunkten über 5 Minuten , bis man z.B. eine Datenreihe markiert hat. Arbeiten ist da nicht mehr möglich. Und ich dachte, das sei nur ein Beta-Problem gewesen damals (habe getestet).

Überdies ärgerlich ist, dass man keine sehr langen Datenreihen (über 32676 Punkte) verwenden kann. Für Wissenschaftliche Auswertungen ungeeignet, GNUPlot ist aber keine wirkliche Alternative...

Mein Rechner: Vista 64, Pentium Dual Core, 2 GB RAM. Daran sollte es nun wirklich nicht liegen. Mit Office 2000 rennt sowas.

Gruß,
    Carsten


----------



## soyo (13. Mai 2007)

Habe noch nie was von dem Fehler gehört. Habt ihr die aktuellen Updates über die Microsoft Homepage installiert?


----------



## Comet_SL9 (13. Mai 2007)

Alle Updates sind sowohl für Vista als auch für Office drauf.

Gruß,
    Carsten


----------



## soyo (13. Mai 2007)

Leider habe ich nur auf Arbeit Office 2007. Ich werde das dort mal testen. Über Goggle lässt sich leider auch nix finden. Wenn ich das gleiche Problem dort auch reproduzieren lässt, wird es wohl ein Bug sein.

Gruß soyo


----------



## HAL (13. Mai 2007)

Comet_SL9 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche Problem; verschärft langsam ist Excel 2007 speziell bei fixen Min/Max-Werten und logarithmischer Skalierung. Da dauert es bei 2000 Datenpunkten über 5 Minuten , bis man z.B. eine Datenreihe markiert hat. Arbeiten ist da nicht mehr möglich. Und ich dachte, das sei nur ein Beta-Problem gewesen damals (habe getestet).
> 
> ...




Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, bei mir hat sich das Problem gelöst, nachdem ich die Achsenbeschriftung der betreffenden Graphen von automatisch auf manuell (oder andersrum, musst du ausprobieren) gestellt habe. Danach konnte ich mit den ansonsten exakt gleichen Graphen wieder normal arbeiten (keine spührbare Verzögerung beim Markieren etc.).

Mir scheint langsam, dass Microsoft gerade bei Excel 2007 noch so einiges ausbessern muss. Auch diese neuen, "intuitiven" Menüs finde ich für Excel mehr als suboptimal. Ich habe z.B. Stunden gebraucht, bis ich die Fehlerbalken-Funktion gefunden habe, zumal sie nicht so leicht in der Hilfe zu finden ist.


----------



## Caliv (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo bin auch ein Opfer der des neuen Slow-Office  Nachdem ich die Netzwerkdrucker rausgeschmissen habe starten die Dokumente wenigstens wieder in einem ordentlichen Speed. Das Problem mit den Diagrammen habe ich noch nicht lösen können  Wenn ich die Datenreihe eines Graphen durch anklicken anwähle tritt erst mal ein Pause ein, auch sonst kann man in einem Diagramm nicht schalten und walten wie man möchte. Wobei es erst so richtig langsam wird, wenn man dem Diagramm ein eigenes Arbeitsblatt gönnt. Gibt es noch Tipps um der Sache doch noch etwas Geschwindigkeit zu verleihen? Leider kann ich den Tipp von HAL nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, was hast Du genau gemacht - würde es auch mal gerne testen.
Grüße


----------



## Caliv (2. Juni 2007)

...ok ich kann es doch nachvollziehen, danke HAL, liegt wirklich an den fixen Achsen. Unglaublich - mal ganz ehrlich: Das ist ja wohl ein übler Bug... :suspekt:


----------



## zelbaross (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

meine Kollegen und ich haben dieses Problem auch schon festgestellt, und ich habe ebenfalls festgestellt, dass es sich durch Einstellen der automatischen Achsenskalierung umgehen lässt. Sobald ich eine feste Skalierung einstelle, egal ob bei x- oder y-Achsen, braucht Excel mehrere Minuten, bis eine Komponente im Diagramm auch nur MARKIERT ist, geschweige denn geändert.

Ich habe bisher aber auch noch keine andere Lösung gefunden... Natürlich lässt sich so damit nicht arbeiten, und wenn ich nicht von irgendwoher noch den ultimativen Tipp bekomme oder Microsoft endlich diesen Bug behebt, werde ich wohl wieder auf Windows XP und Office 2003 umsteigen. Im Augenblick bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig. :-(

Ist auf jeden Fall unglaublich

Grüße!


----------

